

CNBC's Disruptor 50 – Liking the Value Prop Descriptions - jrwit
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101734664

======
jrwit
Really liking the value-prop-based descriptions being used here, rather than
the usual PR/marketing-lingo-based descriptions.

